

Get ideas for A/B testing from website evaluation by experts - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/ideas-ab-multivariate-testing-website-evaluation-feedback/

======
michael_dorfman
_I think this redesign is definitely an improvement over existing design. What
do you think?_

Oh, the irony is killing me.

